
Ask HN: Resources for understanding and practicing distributed systems? - kanishkdudeja
Any recommendations for good resources for understanding and learning about distributed systems?
======
salemmohammed
[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/)

~~~
kanishkdudeja
Thanks :)

